# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  Vloamse taal lere....
::   
Hi there I m Russian female, 27 years old from Moscow
and want to learn Dutch 
Looking for a friends with the same intentions 
Please do write to  mijntaal@advalvas.be

----------


## Kostja

> Hi there I m Russian female, 27 years old from Moscow
> and want to learn Dutch 
> Looking for a friends with the same intentions 
> Please do write to  mijntaal@advalvas.be

 Hoi! Your e-mail address doesn't work, I think. 
I'm Russian guy of 21; live in Moscow. I learn Dutch. Ik hoop dat wij kunnen contakt maken. Ik wilde graag met je praten. Schrijf mij: voor *** _******meetup at rambler dot ru.
--
Groetjes, Kostya

----------

